
Programmer Test Principles - kyberias
https://medium.com/@kentbeck_7670/programmer-test-principles-d01c064d7934
======
kyberias
> If I care about the order of operations, I’ve designed the system wrong.

Let's say I have a complex set of components that move robots that ultimately
move stuff around. I have tests that simulate the movements and test that
stuff actually moves around. I very much care about the order of operations,
otherwise stuff wouldn't move around in production.

